# What Are You So Afraid Of?



## Mad Scientist

A Kansas State Highway Patrol officer made a traffic stop on an elderly lady the other day for speeding on U.S. 166 Eastbound at Mile Marker 73  just East of Sedan, KS.

The Officer asked for her driver's license, registration, and proof of insurance. The  lady took out the required information and handed it to him. In with the cards the Officer was somewhat surprised (due to her advanced age) to see she had a conceal carry permit. He looked at her and ask if she had a weapon in her possession at this time.

She responded that she indeed had a .45 automatic in her glovebox.
Something --- body  language, or the way she said it --- made him want
to ask if she had any other firearms.

She did admit to also having a 9mm Glock in her center console.
Now He had to ask one more time if that was all. She responded once again that she did have just one more, a .38 special
in her purse.

He then asked her what was she so afraid of.

She looked him right in the eye and said, "Not a fucking thing!"


----------



## waltky

possum `fraid o' monsters under the bed...

... so `fore Granny tucks him in at night...

... she sprays anti-monster spray (mint smellin' Lysol) under the bed...

...seems to work real well at puttin' a stop to `em.


----------

